# 10 Billion Promo



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

droidlife "Our beloved Android Market has now reached *10 billion downloads*. 10,000,000,000. Very impressive for an OS that has spread like wildfire as of late all across the globe. To celebrate, Google is offering premium apps up for just 10 cents over the next 10 days. We are assuming the list will change each day, so you can be certain Droid Life will list out all the different apps so you can take advantage of this amazing deal."

https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion&feature=banner


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet!! Picked up swiftkey x just now for 10 cents.

Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------

